# bad news



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sorry girls. I feel like I've let everyone down.

Just wiped and there was definate red blood.

To say I am gutted is the understatement of the year.

  

I just don't understand it.  My temp is elevated? ?


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh no Bellini!

I don't get it. Surely it is too early for AF and if your temp is still up then surely not?

Why don't you do a test in the morning?

   this is not AF.

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh honey I know just how you feel! The temp could be that your coming down with something, our bodies appear to love playing tricks on us   Otherwise you could still possibly have hope   Afterall it is still early for a true AF!! 

 HUGS


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

You're only 9dpo.. your af is not due yet. Couldn't it be implantation bleed??


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Bellini  

I would say its too early for af and im thinking the same as serenfach and that it couldbe implantation bleed


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

would a implantation bleed be bright red? Just had a feel with a tissue and it's thick, dischargy and deep red.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bellini 

Well, from the best of my knowledge and personal experience, af gets you 14 days after ov .. there's no two ways about that, babe.

I've never experienced implantation bleed, so I can't help you with what it should look/feel like.

Is there any chance you ov'd earlier than you think you did? - if so, that might explain the bleed and it _could be _ af [hope not!!]


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

A bit of a personal question... did you have a major session of  in the last few days  The reason why I ask is if me and DH have a deep session it can make me bleed  

I am really hoping that it's not AF hun, how many days are your cycle normally  are you regular


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

serenfach said:


> Well, from the best of my knowledge and personal experience, af gets you 14 days after ov .. there's no two ways about that, babe.


your luteal phase can be anywhere from 10 -18 days long  so AF dont always show up 14dpo

Bellini i hope this isnt AF hunny 

xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh  then now I'm confused. I read this ages ago.. took the following from menstruation.com:



> ** Please note that ovulation does not always occur at day 14, which is why counting the days or the rhythm method is an unreliable and often incorrect method of guaging fertily.
> However, periods or bleeding do usually arrive 14 days after ovulation. In irregular cycles, it is the first half of the cycle or pre-ovulatory phase which varies in length (rather than the second half of the cycle), as bleeding almost always occurs 14 days after ovulation.


I also read on that site [can't find it right now, soz!] that only when a woman suffers with a luteal phase defect [which is usually picked up at test stage before treatment begins] does she _not_ bleed at the standard 14 days dpo, but instead earlier or later.

Bellini.. was anything said to you about such a possible defect??


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

here you go hunny  ~



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> Progesterone peaks 7dpo (not necessarily mid luteal phase for everyone) and yes, it should remain elevated (if pg) but if no fertilisation of egg and subsequent implantation then the corpus luteum begins to break down and progesterone will begin to drop off after 7dpo until it dips right down and period arrives....in some cases progesterone may not dip completely until after bleeding has started (my temps remain high until I've started bleeding which indicates higher progesterone levels).
> However, it is a complete myth that luteal phase length is always 14 days......it can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal (as previously mentioned). Most consultants wouldn't usually consider luteal phase defect unless it was less than 10 days.
> ...


xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey bellini hun,

Your chart looks so good, i cant believe its af!

I dont want to put anyone down or say there wrong as there not every one is different, My lutal stage is anywhere between 11dpo-12dpo, 27-28days so it could be your af bellini but lets   and be   its not a! How is the bleeding today?


----------



## ravenmist (Feb 1, 2009)

Bellini, i'm sorry that AF may be here, i just wanted to offer you a small ray of hope.  My 2nd cycle of clomid resulted in a BFP but i wouldn't believe it as i thought AF had arrived at 10 dpo but she hadn't, it was actually blood vessels in my cervix swelling due to the pregnany and bursting causing me to bleed and i kept on bleeding till i was 12w pg and now have a healthy 2 year old.

I really hope it isn't AF as your chart looks really good and almost triphasic. i hope your temp stays up

 sweetie


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Bellini - I don't know the answer to your question, but just want to drop by and send you     
Please let us know how you are this morning x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Thank you so much for the support.  

Just checked and AF is on her way for sure.  The spotting is heavier, almost light AF so I suspect full effect tonight or tomorrow.

My temp's dipped too - 36.77 to 36.37.

Gutted.

So I guess if AF shows up properly today then it's clomid tomorrow.  

I'm just not sure what else we could have done?  I think we   quite a lot this month.

Next month, we're going to  every other night without the 1 day gap like this month. Also we're not going to drink alcohol at all and I'm going to ask my GP what vitamins I can take without it affecting my thyroxine.  Any other tips would be gratefully received.

Thank you again girls. xxxxx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Well done for being positive and thinking about what you can do differently next month.
We did exactly the opposite to you... we BMS'd every day the first cycle and got a BFN, then we BMs'd every other day the second cycle and got a BFP.
So    , keep trying different things and it will work xxx


----------



## ravenmist (Feb 1, 2009)

Bellini, thankyou for the update and i'm really sorry that AF has reared her ugly head.  i forgot to say in my last post that you shouldn't feel like you have let anyone down, because you haven't.

It hurts when you are doing everything possible to get pregnant and it doesn't happen and i think you are being really brave.  when my first clomid cycle didn't work i went into overdrive and completely obsessed about what had gone wrong, the following month i took clomid on days 3-7 rather than 5-9 and also added vitb6 and guaifenesin and got a sticky but before you change or add anything please check with your doc about what you can take alongside thyroxine.

big hugs sweetie


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Bellini you ciuldnt have done anyhting different hunny, it is out of our hands once them pills have been taken + we have done the BMS  

sending you lotsa     for next cycle  

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Bellini - I'm gutted for you.  So unfair.

J9
x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

bellini..i got af at only 4dpo before and i still dont no why...but it can happen and it did to me thats another reason why they took me off the clomid im sending you loads of      hunny hope you are ok.xxx


----------

